# Gigabyte gtx 970 Wasserkühlung



## maximusoptimus (7. Januar 2015)

*Gigabyte gtx 970 Wasserkühlung*

Hallöchen 

Ich habe eine Gigabyte gtx 970 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-gtx-970-gigabyte-g1-waterblock-image_04s.jpg

Da würde ich gerne ne kompakt wakü draufpacken, wäre halt billiger als ne komplette
Ich hatte jetzt sowas wie die corsair h55 im Blick (geht die überhaupt???) 
Welche könntet ihr mir empfehlen? 

Und noch viel wichtiger, wie kühle ich die Spannungswandler???
passt der nzxt Kraken g10 da drauf, halt nur mit dem Lüfter nach links???

Oder kann man diese Mini kühlerchen 
KÃ?hlkÃ¶rper fÃ?r Raspberry Pi: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Oder sowas kaufen, und selber nen Lüfter drauf machen???

Oder kann ich unbesorgt den arctic hybrid nehmen
ARCTIC | Accelero Hybrid II - 120
Weil der hat halt keine Kühlung auf der Vorderseite für die Wandler?!?! 

Oder bringst das garnicht alles und ich sollte mir nen full Cover block und ne custom Kühlung holen?!?!

Ich bin da jetzt durcheinander... 
Aber darum bin ich ja hier, danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## drstoecker (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gigabyte gtx 970 Wasserkühlung*

Warum willste überhaupt die Kühlung wechseln?  Die Temperatur und die Lautstärke sind doch extrem niedrig.


----------



## Icedaft (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gigabyte gtx 970 Wasserkühlung*

http://geizhals.de/?cmp=503969&cmp=1104650

Billiger, leiser, haltbarer.


----------



## A2c5id (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gigabyte gtx 970 Wasserkühlung*



drstoecker schrieb:


> Warum willste überhaupt die Kühlung wechseln?  Die Temperatur und die Lautstärke sind doch extrem niedrig.



Hey genau das denke ich mir auch aber wenn man schon eine Wakü wie ich mit 2 2x120 mm radis hat möchte man doch eigentlich auch gerne die Gpu mit Wasser Kühlen, schade das technisch der umbau sich nicht lohnt, was fällt auch nvidia ein  Da gibt man dann halt 100€ fürn kühler aus damit die Wakü optisch was hergibt. Ich warte mal noch bevor ich umsteige.


----------



## A2c5id (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gigabyte gtx 970 Wasserkühlung*

Aber um deine Fragen zu beantworten ich würde nur letztes nehmen. Ne custom Kühlung für CPU + GPU und silent Fans fürs Gehäuse das der rest auch gekühlt ist. Sehe ich das richtig du hast bis jetzt noch gar keine Wakü ?

https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...Kuehler-fuer-NVIDIA:::27_691_1459.html?page=2


----------



## Braineater (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gigabyte gtx 970 Wasserkühlung*

So eine Bastellösung mit Kompaktwakü auf die Karte würde ich dir definitiv nicht empfehlen. Die Spannungswandler wirds du nicht vernünftig gekühlt bekommen und du willst doch nicht riskieren das deine Karte beschädigt wird?
Hol dir einen Fullcover Kühler . Gibts aktuell nur von EK oder du schickst deine Karte zu Alpacool und lässt dir so einen Kühler anfertigen: GPU - Komplettkühler | GPU - Kühler | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany , das ist dann glaube kostenlos, weiß aber nicht ob es die Aktion noch gibt. Dazu kannst du dir dann entweder als Anfänger so ein komplettset holen: Sets und Systeme | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany und bei Bedarf noch mit einem Radi erweitern (würde ich abhängig von der CPU empfehlen). Oder du ließt dich in die Materie ein und stellst komplett selber was zusammen.

Was hast du für ein System und was für ein Gehäuse?


----------



## maximusoptimus (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gigabyte gtx 970 Wasserkühlung*

Es soll kostenlos sein, sich einen block für ne Wasserkühlung machen zu lassen?
Aber man muss dann den fertigen block bezahlen oder?
Wie teuer wäre der block, weil der von ek kostet mit backplate ja 130€?

Ich habe nen fx 8350, auf nem msi 970 gaming Mainboard, das wird im Moment von nem bequiet shadow Rock 2 gekühlt 
Als Gehäuse hab ich nen Xigmatek Talon


----------



## fxler (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gigabyte gtx 970 Wasserkühlung*

Ist doch easy
Schmeiß die karte einfach in die Badewanne, fertig ist deine kostenlose Wakü.


----------



## Braineater (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gigabyte gtx 970 Wasserkühlung*



maximusoptimus schrieb:


> Es soll kostenlos sein, sich einen block für ne Wasserkühlung machen zu lassen?
> Aber man muss dann den fertigen block bezahlen oder?
> Wie teuer wäre der block, weil der von ek kostet mit backplate ja 130€?
> 
> ...



Man hat auch den Kühler kostenlos bekommen. Ich schau mal ob ich die Aktion noch irgendwo finde.

Siehe hier: Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - Send it and get one cooler for free

und hier: Alphacool stellt ein System für GPU Kühler vor das für alle Grafikkarten anpassbar ist.


----------



## maximusoptimus (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gigabyte gtx 970 Wasserkühlung*

Ok, wäre zu geil gewesen, die Gigabyte gtx 970 gibt's schon als kühler:Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 970 M03 - mit Backplate - Schwarz 11199

Mal sehen, der ist wesentlich billiger als der von ek, vielleicht hole ich mir den.

Aber generell finde ich das eine meeeeeegaaa geile Aktion von Alphacool 

Sooo, aber zurück zur meiner Kühlung, würde ein 280mm radiator eigentlich für CPU und gpu ausreichen?

Oder reicht auch ein 240 oder 140 und ich lass de. Bequiet aufm Prozessor, weil der ist eigentlich ganz ok?

Wie aufwändig ist es, eine weiter Komponente zu einer bestehen kühung hinzufügen?


----------



## Braineater (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gigabyte gtx 970 Wasserkühlung*

Einen 280er für deine CPU + GPU halte ich für deutlich zu schwach. Da würde ich mindestens zwei 280er nehmen, wenn nicht sogar noch was größeres wie einen 280er und einen 420er. Wenn du natürlich die CPU außen vor lässt dann sollte ein 280 für die GPU genug sein. Weniger würde ich nicht nehmen.

Zum hinzufügen einer neuen Komponente müsstest du einfach nur deinen Kreislauf entleeren und dann halt die neue Komponente passend verschlauchen usw. Je nachdem wie du verher alles verbaust ist das mehr oder weniger Aufwand. Beispielsweise könnte man ja gleich an einen Ablass denken, denn man nach dem Umbau eventuell einfach weglässt


----------



## maximusoptimus (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gigabyte gtx 970 Wasserkühlung*

Gehen die Temperaturen vom Prozessor eigentlich deutlich hoch, wenn ich über den bequit kühler noch den radiator hängen würde, also der saugt dann Luft von außen an und bläst ins Gehäuse (auf den Prozessorkühler)? 

Oder geht das, wenn die Belüftung vom Gehäuse gut genug ist??

Ich habe platzt für einen 280 oben  und einen 140 Hinten

Weiter oben wurde mal der raijintek morpheus erwähnt, der wäre deutlich billiger, bringt es der?


----------



## Icedaft (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gigabyte gtx 970 Wasserkühlung*

Lies Dir einfach mal die Testberichte durch: https://geizhals.de/raijintek-morpheus-0r100006-a1104650.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 freeocen.de: Testbericht Raijintek Morpheus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PC-Max: Raijintek Morpheus VGA-Kühler im Test



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Technic3D.com: RaiJintek Morpheus VGA-Kühler auf AMD Radeon R9 290X im Kurztest



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 pc-experience.de: Sapphire R9 290X Vapor-X OC und RaiJintek Morpheus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gamezoom.net: Raijintek Morpheus - Test/Review
mehr...


----------



## Braineater (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gigabyte gtx 970 Wasserkühlung*



maximusoptimus schrieb:


> Weiter oben wurde mal der raijintek morpheus erwähnt, der wäre deutlich billiger, bringt es der?



Mit den richtigen Lüftern wirst du die Karte dadurch kühler und leiser bekommen 
Ich hatte mal einen Prolimatech MK-26 samt 2x 120er eLoops auf meiner Karte. War bei 7V absolut unhörbar und temperaturtechnisch noch weit unter den Stock Temps. Die eLoops gibt mittlerweile in haufen verschiedenen Ausführungen: Aquatuning Germany


----------



## maximusoptimus (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gigabyte gtx 970 Wasserkühlung*

ich habe grade eine interessante Idee 

würde es funktionieren, wenn ich diesen kühler:
Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - Alphacool Upgrade-Kit für NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 970 M03 - Schwarz (ohne GPX Solo) 12440
für die Kühlung der Wandler und des Speichers nehme

und diese kompakt wakü:
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...eries-H90-Komplett-Wasserkuehlung_836212.html
für den Grafikkern

das müsste doch klappen oder?!?!

aber wie montiere ich dann die corsair Wasserkühlung auf der Grafikkarte?


----------



## Fronobulax (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gigabyte gtx 970 Wasserkühlung*

Ich bezweifle, dass das funktioniert. Selbst wenn das runde Aufsatzstück in die eckige Ausbuchtung passen sollte, würde der äußere Teil der Kühlfläche auf den dreieckigen Randstücken aufliegen und hätte so keinerlei Kontakt zur GPU.
EDIT: Abgesehen davon profitiert der passive Teil der Kühlung bei Alphacool davon, dass der WaKü-Block eben auch komplett auf den Randstücken aufliegt und diese mitkühlt, ergo auch Wärme von den eigentlich passiv gekühlten Teilen der Karte mitnimmt.
Der runde Kühlkörper würde das nur mangelhaft gewährleisten. Ausschlaggebend bleibt aber weiterhin der zuoberst genannte Punkt.


----------



## Icedaft (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gigabyte gtx 970 Wasserkühlung*

Was versprichst Du Dir davon? Der Zusatzkühler von Alphacool muss mit dem passenden GPU-Kühler verheiratet werden:

Alphacool NexXxoS GPX GTX 970 M03 mit Backplate (11199) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Fronobulax (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gigabyte gtx 970 Wasserkühlung*

Und beides zusammen kostet auch nicht viel weniger als der weiter oben genannte EK-Fullcover-Block, der sogar alle Teile "echt" mit Wasser kühlt


----------

